# Cheap cyclocross bike



## PK99 (21 Mar 2011)

My daughter needs a replacement bike 'cos hers was nicked in Oxford last week - along with loads of others from a locked college compound!

She is 5'10 with 32 inch inside leg.

In a sense the cheaper and nastier the better as it is less nickable.

Prefer : London/Surrey/Oxford for easy pick up


----------

